# Eheim 2250 - recommended?



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm convinced that I need to ugrade to a larger canister for my 120G and am looking at the Eheim 2250. I have a 2213 that has been absolutely reliable and want something similar in a bigger filter. I can see a couple of downsides to the 2250, but don't think they are showstoppers. First is all the thumbscrews to put the top back on... probably no big deal but looks to be somewhat of a pain. Second is the lack of a quick disconnect - easily solved by inline disconnects. 

So .. any thoughts on this filter or other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the biggest Magnum on my 100 gallon with a water polisher filter, and I love it! It has quick disconnects and instead of thumbscrews on the top, it has metal phlanges. So taking the top of is a breeze......

The only semi-annoying part is that the impeller takes a few seconds to get back inline, so it sounds terrible during that time. But, it doesn't take long for that to happen, and goes back to being quiet during its operation. I have my CO2 line connected to the intake as well, and it does a fantastic job of dissolving the gas!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I second donalds endorsement of Magnums, I have several all hooked to pressurized Co2 systems. I love their ease of cleaning, cost & bottom impeller !


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

i have the same setup as you 120 gal with 2215 eheim filter me what i did is just add a extra filter eheim 2217 it is cheeper and if one of them fail you always have the other one in backup.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Buy the 2260. It's a good decision to buy the biggest, nicest filter you can afford. Eheim also has the Pro III with computerized maintenance, etc.

Extra media capacity, greater flow capability. Eheims also don't depreciate much, so it's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok.. I just couldn't hold back. I found a 2250 from DrFosterSmith for $179 (normally $200+). Cheapest 2260 I could find was $249 so I went ahead and got the 2250. I went with the Eheim as I have a couple of other Eheims that work awesome. My 120G currently has a 2028 as the main filter and a 2213 driving my reactor. The 2213 is 16+ years and still working but I need to upgrade my CO2 delivery so gonna replace the 2213. So in the end, tank should have plenty with the 2028 and the 2250. Thanks for all the input!


----------

